# Have most paid over $1,000. for their Malts?



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I am just curious at cost most paid for their Malt. It may be a private thing for some so an average is good. So many beautiful Malts on SMC most must have paid a fortune. I actually got mine for less than $1,000.00.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Why don't you set your question up as a poll? That way, those who would prefer to remain anonymous could do so. 

Just a suggestion.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

You are very lucky to get your girl for under $1000 with full registration and such a lovely pedigree. It is very hard to find anything like that these days.

Many of the show breeders charge $1000 to $2500 for their pet boys and $2000 plus for their pet girls. On occasion, they could be lower in price due to age or other factors. For full registration, I rarely see a well bred female for under $2000 .. let alone under $1000. So you are very lucky indeed. I am familiar with the pedigree of your girl - it is a nice pedigree









I have yet to go under the $1000 mark .. I would love to though


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

We paid under $1,000 but that was almost 5 years ago and she is a puppy mill dog. I think she was like $800 something but I could be wrong since it was so long ago. 
Just goes to show that if you pay just a little more you could get a better quality pup.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I paid $700 for Di...She don't have a high pedigree she is registered but not with AKC but I don't care I love her just the same as if she was top of the line...She is my baby....


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I am just curious at cost most paid for their Malt. It may be a private thing for some so an average is good. So many beautiful Malts on SMC most must have paid a fortune. I actually got mine for less than $1,000.00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Count yourself lucky, I would say.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I paid 700 for Buster, he came from a byb. Sweetpea was free, a lady gave her to me in petsmart because she couldn't take care of her.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Let's see now, Billy was $100, Henry was $100, Daisy was $50. All donated to rescue.

Frankie was a gift, and Joplin was my own rescue. She was free, I just had to pay 4K for heart surgery









I must say though, each and every one of them are worth their weight in gold


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker was $500 pixel was over 1,000


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda was over $1,200


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner came from a byb and I paid less than $1,000 for him. He has liver problems, and I am getting ready to change vets and hopefully get a biopsy. Ca-ching! But like Dove said, he is my baby and I love him to pieces.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Mickey cost $100. Just a donation to a rescue organization


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Chico and buddy were 550.00 each. worth every penny most days l







olol


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Mine were both free.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

That's your story and you're stickin' to it, huh Cary?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi was from what I now know is a puppymill. She was $600. Nikki is from a show breeder and was $2000.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

My first Maltese I bought I paid 400 for her. I will say she is my best girl I have ever purchased and am on his list for another one out of the same mother before he retires her. Price is little higher but is very reasonable and in my price range. My first maltese Female that I paid 400 for has produced me some very very beautiful babies with wonderful personalities(I have same couples coming back for her babies so I don't even like to let nobody know when she has her babies cause I always have kept one every time from her.) PeeWee Uhoh are her girls I kept. My highest I have paid for a malt is over the 1500$ one was well worth it quality personaltyand ECT. ANd yes that is My Pretty Boy. I could not of been more pleased with him he is more then I expected.Four others well they was not the quality as My Sis and never will be. I have learned allot in 7 yrs so I know what to look for and what not to and to be much more careful then I have in the past. I am not leaning toward the show breeders for my next little girl I will purchase her close to home it is such a risk for me to go out of state with things I have been through in my past hunting for my special maltese. Yes my Sis was sold with full AKC reg. papers to and the next one I purchase from him will be to . I get the pick of the litter but I have bought four from him so he treats me very well when I am on his list for another one.


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

I got LilyBelle for $500.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

> Why don't you set your question up as a poll? That way, those who would prefer to remain anonymous could do so.
> 
> Just a suggestion.[/B]



How do I set this question up as a poll? Probably a stupid question but still not sure how to utilize this site


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> That's your story and you're stickin' to it, huh Cary?[/B]




Ummmhmm.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo was a gift....from my husband..... so, technically *i* didn't pay anything for him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=231734
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to start a new topic. If you click on "New Topic", you'll see "Poll Options". You can ask your question there.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> massimo was a gift....from my husband..... so, technically *i* didn't pay anything for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think my checkbook just had a mind of it's own so I don't know what it paid.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup came in at under $600. she was from a broker/breeder and she is really nowhere near the akc standard, but i'd say she's worth MY weight in gold









i heart my favoritest mostest perfectest puppy in my whole wide world,
ann marie and the "that's ME!" buttercup


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I paid well under 1000.00 for both of my boys COMBINED!








(But to me they are "priceless"!!!!)























PS: It would be hard to do a poll b/c we would have different answers for multiple dogs and it will only let you vote once, right? So it would not be a valid poll anyway...just my thinking....


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly was $1300 but the breeder was asking $1800. Due to other circumstances, she was supposed to be sold to someone who was in a car accident and had already paid a deposit, I was able to get her $500 less. But since she was a 25th bday present from my parents I didn't actually pay anything either









I am a firm believer in you get what you pay for. You may be able to save a few hundred bucks in the beginning but that could come back to cost you thousands more later due to poor breeding.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady is a rescue so she was free for the first few days. Within the first 6 weeks, though, I spent about $500 on bloodwork since she started having seizures and cherry eye surgery.

And it turns out that was just the beginning!

Lady is either from a BYB or pet shop and is a genetic disaster. Along with epilepsy, she also is diabetic, both inherited from her parents. Not to mention her heart murmur, arthritis and allergies......

I have spent so much money on this little girl over the 6 years I have had her that I could have bought many, many puppies from top show breeders!

But Lady is worth every penny! To me, she's priceless!


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Geezzz...I must live in the wrong state!!! Kissi was much more expensive than I would even say...especially after seeing what the others on this list paid...of course she is worth every penny my husband paid for her and given the opportunity I would buy another just like her in a minute (hopefully some day). Mia was much less expensive but not nearly as well bred. I am beginning to question if Mia is maltese or maybe pit bull!! Mia is much bigger than Kissi and has an entirely different personality!! I agree...you get what you pay for.
Linda


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I paid $1100.00 for Peechie. 15 yrs ago I paid $600.0 for my little teeny tiny yorkie.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I am a firm believer in you get what you pay for. You may be able to save a few hundred bucks in the beginning but that could come back to cost you thousands more later due to poor breeding.[/B]


well, if i paid .50 cents or $5,000 for massimo, i would still be satisfied with the quality of my dog. he's brought a priceless amount of joy and love into my life. looking back, i would have paid more..... i'm not sure hubby would think that way....seeing how he wasn't aware of the price of maltese.... he left putting a deposit on massimo that was more than he thought the dog would cost!!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> parker was $500 pixel was over 1,000[/B]



wow! and parker is such a handsome boy too


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Katie cost us $450, but was originally $850. We got Kylie from the same breeder, so when we knew Kylie's mommy was having more puppies, I put myself on the list immediately! We got a discount as a wedding present from the breeder. Now, we bought Katie because we loved Kylie so much. She's so smart and so easy to handle... Let me tell you, she must have gotten her personality from her daddy, because she and Katie are nothing alike... Katie is a holy terror most days! LOL! She is a very sweet natured girl though, just a tad hyper...







LOL!
Jess


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

$2,000 for Chulita that included her shipping cost to get her flown in from Arkansas to New Jersey and she is also AKC registered. That was 11 months ago. Worth every single penny and I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> Geezzz...I must live in the wrong state!!![/B]


Me too - but wrong country! I paid the sterling equivalent of nearly $2,800. KC Registered, show winning breeder, excellent line - but my puppy is "judged" to be of pet quality. The cost is (high-ish) average for a pet Maltese in England and I do not begrudge a penny of it.









Goodness knows what I may have to pay for a potential show/breed prospect.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

When all said and done Boo ended up costing $5000, but I would of paid ten for him


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=231944
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You two aren't alone....

I think many people on this board have paid higher prices for their Maltese than they are comfortable reporting here. Maybe an anonymous poll with designations such as $500 or less, $1000 or less, $2000 or less, $3000 or less and over $3000 would get more responses. 

Information about prices is interesting to people considering a maltese. We all have a different comfort levels with prices, but it seems like there are maltese to fit the various budgets.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=232199
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, i agree. like 0-500; 500-1000; 1000-1500; 1500-2000; 2000-2500; 2500-3000; 3000 and more


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

Ella was over $2,000. Nuts? maybe. but I believe you can't put a price on love. She's worth way more and I'd do it again in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

A maltese AKC ACA or whatever reg. or price sometimes does not always mean it is a better quality or lesser quality or a better bred dog. 
it is what each induividual can afford want and are happy with is this correct. Just because it isn't a AKC reg doesn't mean it is not a well bred dog sorry but that is my personal opion and experience. It is no different as a example I will give.My friend buys a pair of Lucky Jeans and I buy a pair of Lee Jeans it is just a brand name and price right but quality can still be as good or better then name brand names. Face it we all have a budget some are higher and some are lower and there is nothing wrong with that. AKC ACA or what ever it is nothing but a reg but what is that going to do a person any good if you never going to use reg. to prove anything . If you aren't going to breed them what difference is you even have papers is it to make you look better looks are only skin deep in my books. 
This is my story and I stickin to it.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey was free. A friend bought his Maltese from a good breeder and he wanted her to have puppies. the husband was from the same breeder. Sparkey was their first puppy. and he wanted me to have him. He said it will change my life and it sure did


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

you all probably saw my other post but i got louis from http://www.potomackennelsinc.com/pages/1/index.htm

i had a breeder from florida all lined up ($1,500 + 200 for airfare) 
but i was 1) afraid of dogs and 2) never seen a maltese in real life (only internet and book pictures)

potomac kennels had 1 maltese and i went up to go look at him during lunch, he came right to me in the puppy meeting room, and scratched at my leg, i picked all 2lbs of him up and he just sat lovingly on me legs. my husband who didn't want a dog at all, said, omg, if you don't get this dog, i think you will be making a big mistake! so we paid $800 for louis, they gave him a bath and stuff, came back around 3 hours later and all the girls there were saying good bye to him. and i love him to death - it didn't matter to me how much i paid as long as the little one i got was sweet.


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

I would like to send a big







to everyone who paid next to nothing b/c their dogs were rescues - that is how i plan to get my next one!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I think people who get rescues REALLY get down hard on people SUCH AS MYSELF who purchased one instead. I have a co-worker who feels strongely about getting a rescue, adopting, etc..and I see* ABSOLUTELY NOTHING * wrong with that. However I have MY OWN reasons for NOT wanting to adopt a rescue and don't feel or will allow people to get on my case for purchasing my dog or for the price I paid for her. I'm so over people that I PERSONALLY KNOW getting on my case for it. I don't get on people for getting a rescue so why try to give me grief or make it seem like I commited some kind of a crime for purchasing one????.

I think it's your OWN PERSONAL PREFERNCE if you choose to adopt, rescue, purchase, or even better.... get a puppy for free.







At the end you shouldn't be critized for how you ended up getting your dog but just that you are giving that dog a loving, healthy home.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> I think people who get rescues REALLY get down hard on people SUCH AS MYSELF who purchased one instead. I have a co-worker who feels strongely about getting a rescue, adopting, etc. I see *NOTHING * *wrong with that*. But I have MY OWN reasons for NOT wanting a rescue and don't feel or will allow people to get on my case for purchasing my dog or for the price I paid for her. I'm so over people that I PERSONALLY KNOW get on my case for purchasing Chulita and how much I paid for her. I don't get on people for getting a rescue. I think it's your OWN PERSONAL PREFERNCE if you choose to adopt, rescue, purchase, or even better get a puppy for free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you, and I have a rescue! I was looking to purchase a maltese puppy, and happened upon Linus in my search. I got lucky with him, but I do intend to purchase a purebred the next time around.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=232407
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was out with Chulita a few weeks ago getting Ice Cream with my son and husband and as we were walking back to our car here comes a lady crossing the street with a Maltese. Well OF COURSE we both stopped and chatted with each other. Come to find out a friend of hers FOUND THE MALTESE IN THE RAIN, IN THE STREET HOMELESS







She placed pictures everyone of him and posted them in the area, made phone calls, trying to find the owner. After about 1 month she kept him and recently had him neutured. You had to see him. He was the most cutest thing in the world and so, so, well behaved. He was PURE BREED MALTESE FOR SURE. I thought she was SO LUCKY to have found him.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=231914
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree 100%!!!!

I paid under $1000 for each of my babies......


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> you can't put a price on love.[/B]




Not what the wife said.











> Sparkey was their first puppy. and he wanted me to have him. He said it will change my life and it sure did
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ours too.


----------



## Rebels Mom (May 14, 2006)

> I am just curious at cost most paid for their Malt. It may be a private thing for some so an average is good. So many beautiful Malts on SMC most must have paid a fortune. I actually got mine for less than $1,000.00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was VERY lucky. My Rebel only cost $350.00. He's not a very good example of a maltese and can NOT be bred; but all I wanted was a wonderful little pet and he definitely fits the bill.





> I am just curious at cost most paid for their Malt. It may be a private thing for some so an average is good. So many beautiful Malts on SMC most must have paid a fortune. I actually got mine for less than $1,000.00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was VERY lucky. My Rebel only cost $350.00. He's not a very good example of a maltese and can NOT be bred; but all I wanted was a wonderful little pet and he definitely fits the bill.

I am very grateful that he was so inexpensive. I know I never could have convinced my husband to shell out a lot of money for such a small dog. Now that he sees what a wonderful pet Rebel is, he'll probably be more willing to spend more money if we ever get another one. Although, I really don't think I will. I want him all to myself!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I would like to send a big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is AWESOME!! Big hugs to you


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I think people who get rescues REALLY get down hard on people SUCH AS MYSELF who purchased one instead. I have a co-worker who feels strongely about getting a rescue, adopting, etc..and I see* ABSOLUTELY NOTHING * wrong with that. However I have MY OWN reasons for NOT wanting to adopt a rescue and don't feel or will allow people to get on my case for purchasing my dog or for the price I paid for her. I'm so over people that I PERSONALLY KNOW getting on my case for it. I don't get on people for getting a rescue so why try to give me grief or make it seem like I commited some kind of a crime for purchasing one????.
> 
> I think it's your OWN PERSONAL PREFERNCE if you choose to adopt, rescue, purchase, or even better.... get a puppy for free.
> 
> ...


Here's a funny story. I was prepared to pay 5K for a puppy. My son said "Are you insane?", I thought he was mad at the 5K. He reminded me of my own "speaches". I called him a couple of days later, told him I found a malt to rescue. She just needs heart-surgery, which will be 4K, I told him.

He said, see, you not only saved a dog, you saved yourself $1000 ~ LOL









I have absolutely nothing against any responsible pet owner. My pet peave would be BYB's, PuppyMills, and people who support them. They are the problem. Certainly not the people buying responsibley


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok at the request of many I will make this a poll


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=232407
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

